# road"dog"?



## earthowl

hey guys, I just wanted to ask if anyone has any interesting, funny, serious, stories about their pups/other furry traveling companions(or other peoples), or any feelings anyone might have about traveling with their beloved pets.

When me and my buddies were traveling to oklahoma with our band, we were a parade of funny looking kids with a bunch of funny looking dogs. 5 to be exact. it got kinda hectic at times.. but one of our dog, Wiley was a sooper skinny german shepard mix who had huge dark droopy eyes big floppy ears and a dark deranged sense of fun. he was kinda fucked up looking and every where we went our friend would get harrased by city people saying he was neglecting his dog when his dog was obviously healthy. but one day this lady decided to come up (obviously drunk beyond belief) and started howling about how wiley was the most "gorgeous" dog shed ever lied eyes on, sooo pretty and so on and so on. we were on the edge and beyond of laughter about that for months. the most gorgous dog ever, ha. if it wasnt for drunk yuppies i wouldnt smile so much i think.


----------



## earthowl

Hes beautiful right.


----------



## bryanpaul

not that funny or interesting but the funnest thing is goin in PETCO or petsmart with yer dog and just runnin around the place actin like a little kid while they have fun sniffin and checkin out the animals and stuff ... you could say "petco where the pets go" to my buddy's dog and she would get all excited and shit....good times........ be sure to ask for free samples on the way out too....they'll hand you a bunch of sample packs of the good stuff


----------



## earthowl

hahahaa, im tottally going to do that now!
when i would pull the service dog shit on the public busses in Oakland with my dog, i swear all the crazy ghetto kids would rush off the bus screaming sometimes, it was the funniest shit!


----------



## bryanpaul

yeah... "yo, dats a pit"
my buddie's dog was great around people...but the worst shit was when a blind guy got on the bus with a REAL service dog and he's asking us where she was trained...we'r like "uhh, she's from california" and he says "oh, well there's four schools in CA"....anyway our dog ended up snapping at the real service dog...it was bad....we felt like the biggest jerks ever...so embarrassing


----------



## bryanpaul




----------



## earthowl

this is my Poopsie... his name is copper.


----------



## earthowl

bryanpaul said:


> yeah... "yo, dats a pit"
> my buddie's dog was great around people...but the worst shit was when a blind guy got on the bus with a REAL service dog and he's asking us where she was trained...we'r like "uhh, she's from california" and he says "oh, well there's four schools in CA"....anyway our dog ended up snapping at the real service dog...it was bad....we felt like the biggest jerks ever...so embarrassing


 
haha holy shit!! well you know, i was always so worried about all of that shit that i looked it up, i didnt ever have a card i got little dog tags from wall mart and got the name of this service dog training center on it and all these random cody numbers so it looked legit. some people let me on some didnt. copper usually is overly friendly with every living creature it meets. like squirls and frogs and mice, its weird... hes a strange dog. but its those damn statues all over down towns that piss him off. hell sit there and bark at them for hours... ha


----------



## Shakou

My dog herd chickens


----------



## Puckett

i was on a greyhound and they gave me shit about my dog and how she better be good. 99% of the people didnt even know there was a dog on the bus and when we would stop i would take her to go shit and they would freak out and complain. but the best part was when this old guy asked how i got her on the bus and i told him shes a service dog. he said well what does she do and i told him she helps with my anxiety. and then he said oh cuz your leaving Ca and cant smoke your pot. all the while his wife was hitting him telling him to shut up. funny shit


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

My buddy's pooch Zeus would tear apart trees at the command "kill crackheads!" We all got a good kick out of it until one morning we noticed he was trying to shit out about 2 feet of tree bark...it didn't work. I had latex gloves in my pack and gave him a hand the whole time thinking he was gonna take my hand off for tampering with his pooper.


----------



## earthowl

haha oh god, that sounds awful!


----------



## earthowl

Shakou said:


> My dog herd chickens


my dog herds me occasionally


----------



## Earth

My dogo for the most part calls all the shots, she runs the show, she is the pack leader - well, except for last night where my mates stopped by and we had a rocking good time in the studio. Good thing is me dogo goes in the garage when it gets loud as I refuse to subject her to anything which might be harmful to her. Needless to say, today will be a day of rest for the two of us!!


----------



## Rainbow Warrior

earthowl said:


> View attachment 9293
> this is my Poopsie... his name is copper.


thats awesome. i love dogs.


----------



## hobogestapo

lucille goo goo bus my dog


----------



## L.C.

My dog would try to hop in peoples trunks when they would pop it to put our packs in.


----------



## earthowl

L.C. said:


> My dog would try to hop in peoples trunks when they would pop it to put our packs in.


 haha yes! When my dog and me are in parking lots and such and they open their doors up he crooks his head then goes for the door.
When we were hitchhiking togethor he would see the car before i would soemtimes!


----------



## hobogestapo

look at the picture of my dog and love her and then say nice things about her already dammit


----------



## earthowl

hobogestapo said:


> lucille goo goo bus my dog


where was this taken? is she a husky mix? haha im sorry she is relaly addorable i effing love dogs


----------



## queencobra

Australian Shepard and wolf, she the best road dog and rail hopper


----------



## hobogestapo

in our yard. she is an Australian shepard wolf mix.


----------

